# field tiling



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Ive seen quite a few fields that have been tiled since fall. Seems like it could potentially be a good addition to an excavation contractors services expecially in farm country. Looks like it would pick up when construction typically lets off in the fall/winter.

Where is a good place/site to get info on tiling?

Are the tile systems "design build" by the contractor or does an engineer design the system?

Does anybody on this site do farm tiling?

Just curious


----------



## Durn210 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I have been field tiling for about 30 years and I am still learning how to do it. If you get a chance stop the next time you see a machine in the field and just watch for awhile. It is a big jump because some of the equipment is specialized and would probably take a separate crew to do the tiling. Hop on the web and look up Indiana LICA it is a contractors association that has quite a few tiling contractors in it and you can find someone close to check it out. Not too close they might think your horning in, but most probably won't mind. Get educated before you make a decision there is a lot to it. Hope this helps I'm new to posting.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent post Durn.:thumbsup:

Welcome to CT!

The equipment is specialized and spendy. Also a very narrow window of time in the fall when the crop is out before the ground freezes and then in the spring before the crop goes back in. Your guys can handle it, but timing really overlaps with busy excavating season. 

All you really need to know is that water runs down hill, but if you don't know what your doing, it is still a steep learning curve.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to stop and watch next time I get a chance. The equipment looked specialized and expensive but I've seen some still in use that looks ancient. 

With a short window to work with contractors must get a pretty good rate( I'm guessing per ft) to make the equipment investment pencil out.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Chris said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll have to stop and watch next time I get a chance. The equipment looked specialized and expensive but I've seen some still in use that looks ancient.
> 
> With a short window to work with contractors must get a pretty good rate( I'm guessing per ft) to make the equipment investment pencil out.


In this area, a lot of the larger farms get their own gear, and self perform. Then, once they are done with their own ground, they tend to work for other farms. Seems like a tough egg to crack.


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

same can be said for excavators, backhoes, and dozers for removing their own fencerows and fixing tile etc.


----------

